# WTF How is this even possible?



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

How is this even possible?

Pontiac : GTO:eBay Motors (item 170357801361 end time Jul-20-09 07:55:30 PDT)

I think he may get a full 30k for this car


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It will either be a rich collector buying it or the seller will be leaving some non-payer feedback lol


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Have you seen what else he is selling?
eBay Seller: djacek: Cars Trucks items on eBay Motors


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

wow i want to go to his house and take all his cars lol


----------



## DeuceDaProdeuca (Jul 15, 2009)

The car is worth that EASY! It has 9 miles on it, not only do they not make GTO's anymore, but no more Pontiac PERIOD. Not to mention the CAFE laws coming in effect. A rear wheel muscle car not being made anymore with 9 factory miles on it will get top dollar, especially in the future if stored and unmodified. Even ours will fetch at least what we paid including inflation in another 15-25 years.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I do live in il, , anyone want to do a little B&E + GTA? The sad part is, this would be me if i had any $$$ at all a lot less mustngs though


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello sexy!! from the same guy

trans am


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't imagine how bad all the seals must be on those cars. Low miles is always nice, but I bet those will be some real leakers.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

What'd that guy do, invent a time machine and bring some cars into the future?

^^I agree with Dan. It can be harder on a car to just let it sit, than it is to actually drive it occasionally. They look nice on the outside though. And that Trans Am looks like it's got some rust going on in the engine bay above both wheel wells. Unless that's just dirt. Kind of hard to tell for sure.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wish I had the money to buy cool Muscle cars and just stash them after diving them around the block once or twice!! :cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Most of them were in temperature controlled rooms, I think they would be fine, I would have drove them myself, HE MUST HAVE EXTREME SELF CONTROL, as clean as some of those cars were, 10k would have gotten you the same price.

I zoomed on the trans am and it looks to be dust


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought it might be dirt or dust, but I would think that they would have cleaned that up if they were taking pictures in order to sell it.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Those mustang fans have deep pockets, whats even crazier is that the reserve HAS NOT BEEN MET 

Cobra R


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That's just nuts. Maybe this was a guy who saw collector value in some of these cars, and hat lots of both money and pole building space. Neenah is about an hour and a half +/- north of here.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> That's just nuts. Maybe this was a guy who saw collector value in some of these cars, and hat lots of both money and pole building space. Neenah is about an hour and a half +/- north of here.


really.... I'm right by the border as well, if you want to to take a "trip" up there let me know


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Would be nice but I blew my wad on the GTO. I could, in theory, buy one, but then I'd have no money for a down payment on a house... and I still need a garage. :lol:


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> Would be nice but I blew my wad on the GTO. I could, in theory, buy one, but then I'd have no money for a down payment on a house... and I still need a garage. :lol:


Trust me you won't need any cash


----------



## ifitwasnt4u (Jun 20, 2009)

WoW! The adult Disneyland! I don't know how he can not drive these cars, good idea though, snatch up the ones that you know will be limited to sell later for a bigger profit.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

underneath that hood doesn't look "factory new" at all, and the T/A has too much rust. if it was just dirt it wouldn't be "sticking" to the hood hinges like that


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Those mustang fans have deep pockets, whats even crazier is that the reserve HAS NOT BEEN MET
> 
> Cobra R


Wow that is like 5 min away from where I live. That is almost wierd lol.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Will rent a semi truck and bring us some!!


----------

